# Art or suit 1st?



## Defiant (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a new fursona I want to bring to life. The name and semi face have been seen here. Not the nicest guy I will admit. But it's , more like the real human me.
  Do most get artwork done and if they like it get the suit done to look like their art or get the suit then have artwork done to look like the suit?
    I have my old name and suit. I think the name is me , but the suit isn't. Trying to stick with this furry mess so I am working on ways to make me enjoy it more. New character and name. New face. Personality is the real me , but with an assumed name and face , just like a lot of furs. I want a new suit for the closer to real me. One I can represent easier. I have trouble being what my old suit is. It's not me. It's dam cute , but it's not me.
    I want to know how the rest of you have done this. I chose my old name and character impulsively. The new fursona will just be the REAL me with a different name and maybe a different face.
    I go to conventions , so I want to have a suit I can act like it looks.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

Most people will have art done first...becuase a concept sketch is crucial to getting what you want in your mind's eye. Without the concept art, or art not already pre-done it becomes difficult to bring the character to life.

When I was planning out my Eastern Dragon character, I found that I really needed a concept sketch to even begin to figure out how to build it. So I went and commissioned an artist for it, and with that I have a better ability to bring it to life.

With Revan, a friend's costume, it was random drawing that turned into an epic picture that spawned a costume character creation.

So it is a good idea to get art of it first...and then decide. If anything if you go for it you already have concept art.


----------



## wettfox (Dec 4, 2008)

its like science you cant create something from nothing you need a base matterial and convert that to the end result


----------



## wettfox (Dec 4, 2008)

its like science you cant create something from nothing you need a base matterial and convert that to the final product


----------



## wettfox (Dec 4, 2008)

ok my internetzz was acting up srzz


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 4, 2008)

if you are making a suit yourself then i say just go for it without the art.
art is needed first if it is a commission and even then is pretty much needed for original character concepts (not needed if the commission is for like a realistic tiger)

i had no drawings or even any real plans for PurrsnicKitty before i made her aside from i wanted a cat, no plan for firefox either only that i needed to use red, in both cases i just sat down and made them and let them become what they wanted to become.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 4, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> if you are making a suit yourself then i say just go for it without the art.
> art is needed first if it is a commission and even then is pretty much needed for original character concepts (not needed if the commission is for like a realistic tiger)
> 
> i had no drawings or even any real plans for PurrsnicKitty before i made her aside from i wanted a cat, no plan for firefox either only that i needed to use red, in both cases i just sat down and made them and let them become what they wanted to become.



Some people can do that. I tried doing that with Doma, but...in the end I was not completely satisfied with what I came up with. I guess people can create something from scratch and be perfectly happy with how it came out.

However others cannot. It really depends upon the individual, I guess.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 4, 2008)

Beastcub , I thank you for your input , but for some reason I find your avatar creepy. No offense intended. It just creeps me out.
  Trpdwarf , my biggest issue isI can't see the new character in my head. I can't grasp what it's supposed to look like.
   If I was still OK with the mod of the last furry forum I was on , I would ask her to do the art for me. I hate this! I know what I want but can't see it! I could see the other me with no problem. Why can't I see the me I want to to see? Or I do I just need to cut the BS and look in the mirror? I wish I could see what I want to.
   I have somebody else doing my art. I hope I want to see what he will done for me.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 5, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Beastcub , I thank you for your input , but for some reason I find your avatar creepy. No offense intended. It just creeps me out.




creepy?


----------



## Defiant (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't know why. Oversized and realistic cat. Looks innocent , but still creepy.
   After months now  , still can't see in my head what I want to see.


----------



## Beetlecat (Dec 6, 2008)

I started with a basic picture and description and commissioned art and let the artists work with it. Then I took that art and decided what I did and didn't like, revised my description and commissioned more art.

So on and so forth and now I have a pretty good idea of what my character looks like. Still, she was designed to be a fursuit and so her exact look is still in 'flux' until I make that suit. Then it will be set in stone and I will use the suit alone as the character reference from then on.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Beastcub , I thank you for your input , but for some reason I find your avatar creepy. No offense intended. It just creeps me out.
> Trpdwarf , my biggest issue isI can't see the new character in my head. I can't grasp what it's supposed to look like.
> If I was still OK with the mod of the last furry forum I was on , I would ask her to do the art for me. I hate this! I know what I want but can't see it! I could see the other me with no problem. Why can't I see the me I want to to see? Or I do I just need to cut the BS and look in the mirror? I wish I could see what I want to.
> I have somebody else doing my art. I hope I want to see what he will done for me.



Usually some practice Sketches would help to get a base Idea to get your character "evicted" from your head and onto paper.. That's what I did with My Fursona for awhile before i came up with one design I liked.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Beastcub*
> 
> 
> _if you are making a suit yourself then i say just go for it without the art._
> ...


 


Trpdwarf said:


> Some people can do that. I tried doing that with Doma, but...in the end I was not completely satisfied with what I came up with. I guess people can create something from scratch and be perfectly happy with how it came out.
> 
> However others cannot. It really depends upon the individual, I guess.


it doesnt usually work that way. there was this time where im trying to draw a realistic dog and it came out as the cutest toon puppy ive ever drawn, and even now i cant replicate that. its like your creations (art or suit) have a life of their own, and if you make them something else it feels like your killing them. 

i advise trying to sketch out what you want- let it come to you- then build upon that. otherwise you might be wasting material for something that will never look right.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't draw , sketch or anything. I have painted some things , but I don't even think I could paint what I want to see. I just can't see my character in my head.
   The old character , well , had the suit and had some other people do some free art for me.
   Most I have for the new character is the avatar I use. I had that done about 4 years ago. Just a new name that I never used. Now it has made itself become more appearent. 
   This is killing me. I know what I want. But I can't see it. This is making me insane dammit!
  Next car I sell will go to bills and crap. The one after that will go to the suit I want. If all goes well.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 9, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> creepy?



Not to the old warhorse. I particularly like the ball of yarn as a purse.

Your avatar sorta looks like my Tonkinese female cat when she's getting ready to get into trouble!

_Kellan_


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 9, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> creepy?



The proportions of the head of your costume in your avatar with the large eyes can make it creepy to some people because it does sort of cross into Uncanny Valley.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 9, 2008)

Nicely done , but still creepy. SOrry.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 10, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> The proportions of the head of your costume in your avatar with the large eyes can make it creepy to some people because it does sort of cross into Uncanny Valley.



um at the risk of sounding like a totall noob.... what is uncanny valley?


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 10, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley

Wikipedia and google are your friends, if you don't want to sound like a noob.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 10, 2008)

^okay so its like a sense where you know its not real but something about it still bugs the crap out of you in that your mind keeps trying to wrap around it as if it was real?

some one used the same term to describe my wolf quadsuit in action so i think i get it now.


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 10, 2008)

Yup.  It's the idea that something that is very CLOSE to real, but isn't quite real tends to be more creepy than something that's totally not real at all.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 10, 2008)

I wasn't sure why it was creepy to me , but I think you just nailed it on the head there Spark. It looks too real.
  Never was a fan of quad suits though. Takes a certain person to like them and actually be able to portray them well.
   I have to wait another month before I get my artwork back. I'll start a new post when I get it. I think I can post pics right in the thread?


----------

